# Sichuan Pheasant



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We made a trip down to Pte Mouille near Rockwood this morning and watched a rooster pheasant for several minutes and noticed no ring on its neck. It was a mature bird and this is the second time in five years that we have seen one in that area. Was wondering if any one hunts the public land in that area and if there might be remnants of the Sichuan plantings from years ago.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

ezcaller said:


> Was wondering if any one hunts the public land in that area and if there might be remnants of the Sichuan plantings from years ago.


If they didn't before, they probably will now.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have scoured that game area during season and after season. The phez that are in the area typically reside on adjacent private lands. In all the years I have hunted there, I have seen *one* pheasant- and he had a ring. 
I know that throughout the state there were cross breedings that occurred between ringnecks and sichuan, but by and large the sichuan program crashed and burned.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I hate that place. Tough hunting for usually nothing. Way better places to go to see a few birds and not be miserable. Dangerous on the dogs with the phragmites and tough to walk through, easy to get lost.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

We have quite a few black necks out here in the Holly area.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

One of the last wild pheasants that I shot in Eaton County was a Sichuan or Sichuan mix: mature bird with no white ring (not a hen:lol.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Still some up in the thumb.


----------



## Witness#11 (May 7, 2009)

Took a male Sichuan down there in 1998. Haven't hunted there since though it wasn't much of a hunt even back then.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

See them quite often around Fremont.......still a few left.....


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I always shoot a couple a year in the Hartland area. During the December season I see a lot more Black necks than the October one. Most have a few white feathers or a small area of white feathers.

Griff


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It was probably planted by someone training down there. I've put up chukars down there too. I also know of a guy who buys different strains of pheasant in Ohio somewhere so that he can shoot them year 'round (other than the quiet time) since they are non-native species.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Good to hear there are some still around -just cool seeing somthing different in the field. Thanks:coolgleam


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My guess is planted by someone training as well. Mouillee is an ok place to run dogs and get in alot of exercise. Like most public land in SE MI it is populated with every kind of sportsman, bird watcher, yuppy joggers, and teens out partying but very little in the way of upland game.


A "native" phez on public land is a longshot most days, but any hopes of finding some lost tribe of Szechwan Pheasants would be in vain.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

There are actually quite a few in most of the managed waterfowl areas and that would qualify as public land.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

slammer said:


> There are actually quite a few in most of the managed waterfowl areas and that would qualify as public land.


Think we are arguing the same thing, many of those areas are tough hunts with payoffs a long shot. I have got into draws with the purpose of chasing phez. My main point remains that the public land pheasant remains the most elusive and overhunted species in MI.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Think we are arguing the same thing, many of those areas are tough hunts with payoffs a long shot. I have got into draws with the purpose of chasing phez. My main point remains that the public land pheasant remains the most elusive and overhunted species in MI.


For sure. You need to look outside the box to find them. In fact I think I found a new spot today. I never knew the land was open to hunting as it is in a pretty urban area but I was chasing a receipt that blew out of my car and looked up to see a sign that said open to hunting from Sept to April.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

slammer said:


> For sure. You need to look outside the box to find them. In fact I think I found a new spot today. I never knew the land was open to hunting as it is in a pretty urban area but I was chasing a receipt that blew out of my car and looked up to see a sign that said open to hunting from Sept to April.


Yep Slammer, these areas pop up in some unsuspecting places. Have a large area not far from my house and noticed the signs while brook trout fishing, never knew it was open to hunting.


----------



## Bigfish1734 (May 16, 2009)

> My main point remains that the public land pheasant remains the most elusive and overhunted species in MI.


I've hunted wild roosters on public land in both Michigan and Iowa and I have to say that I get more satisfaction shooting one rooster in Michigan that shooting a limit in Iowa. Shot my first Wild limit in Michigan last Fall and I have to tell you, I didnt know what to do with myself. Wasnt used to going home with a full game bag. I was hunting alone with my two dogs and the sense of accomplishment was great. I love those birds and hope to be chasing them around for years to come in Michigan.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Bigfish1734 said:


> I've hunted wild roosters on public land in both Michigan and Iowa and I have to say that I get more satisfaction shooting one rooster in Michigan that shooting a limit in Iowa. Shot my first Wild limit in Michigan last Fall and I have to tell you, I didnt know what to do with myself. Wasnt used to going home with a full game bag. I was hunting alone with my two dogs and the sense of accomplishment was great. I love those birds and hope to be chasing them around for years to come in Michigan.


I hear ya. My most treasured trophy is the first wild rooster I shot over a dog. It was about 20 years ago when we still had the HAP program in Michigan. I signed in and noticed about 10 other guys had already worked the land but I ran the dog just to get a feel for the property. Went from one end to the other, while cutting back to the car and just about 50 yards behind the land owners house my dog locked up. I'm yelling at him to come and finally had to go in after him when the rooster busted. I wasn't going to shoot but the guy was screaming out of the house ...shoot, shoot. One of those moments that you never forget.


----------



## Bigfish1734 (May 16, 2009)

I grew up with pheasant hunting in my blood. I used to stay up late at night and wait for my dad to get home from his hunts hopeing that I would get to pull the tail feathers off of the roosters he shot. The first rooster I shot was on public land in '99. Over the point of my German Shorthaired Pointer named Patches. On the day before my 14th birthday. One of the most exciting days of my life. I can honestly say that that excitment hasnt faded in the last ten years even though Ive shot plenty of birds. Each bird I shoot brings me right back to that day when i got that first bird.


----------

